# ADAC Stellplatzfuhrer - any good ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone used the ADAC Stellplatzfuhrer Deutschland /Europa version ?

Is there a better alternative or is this one a good buy ?

G


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Has anyone used the ADAC Stellplatzfuhrer Deutschland /Europa version ?
> 
> Is there a better alternative or is this one a good buy ?
> 
> G


Grizz,

We use the ADAC Stellplatz fuhrer Deutschland it covers north Italy and Austria as well as Germany. It's an excellent guide.

Never had the Europa version though.

Don


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don - thank you. A recommendation from you is the highest acolade necessary for a book.

I suspect the book on offer is the same one that you have but now calls itself Deutchland/Europa. The odd thing is that Amazon Germany is advertising the 2006 version while ADAC have 2007

Now, all I have to do is work out how to order it from Adac.

Thanks

G


----------

